# Alter Monitor an neuer Grafikkarte



## whisperous (21. September 2014)

Hallöchen zusammen,
Ich habe mir 2009 den TFT 20'' Philips 200WS8 wide gekauft und mir vor kurzem einen neuen PC zusammengestellt.
Leider musste ich nun feststellen, dass der Stecker nicht mit der Graka kompatibel ist.
Bei der Graka handelt es sich um die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 tri x.
Während der Monitor einen VGA Ausgang hat, finden sich bei der Graka nur DVI und HDMI Anschlüsse vor.
Ich hatte bereits einen VGA zu DVI adapter, jedoch ist der auch nichtmehr nütze, da die vier pinne um den schlitz bei dem neuen anschluss nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich einen komplett neuen Monitor brauche, oder es eine andere Lösung wie z.B. VGA zu HDMI Adapter gäbe. 
MFG 
Whisperous


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2014)

whisperous schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen,
> Ich habe mir 2009 den TFT 20'' Philips 200WS8 wide gekauft und mir vor kurzem einen neuen PC zusammengestellt.
> Leider musste ich nun feststellen, dass der Stecker nicht mit der Graka kompatibel ist.
> Bei der Graka handelt es sich um die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 tri x.
> ...



Dein Monitor hat doch einen DVI Eingang, also kein Problem.


----------



## whisperous (22. September 2014)

Wie kommst du denn zu der Annahme? Ich hatte doch gesagt er besitzt nur einen VGA Ausgang. Oder weißt du mehr über den Monitor als ich?


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

Ne, aber Prad anscheinend Klick
Unter Signaleingang steht da auch DVI mit bei.
Ich hoffe mal, du hast dir die Anschlüsse am Monitor auch mal angeguckt.
Und hier Klick
Ist zwar japanisch, aber Bilder sprechen für sich.
Und es ist wenn ein Eingang.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (22. September 2014)

Ich kann JoM79 nur zustimmen. Laut dem Datenblatt des Herstellers hat dein Monitor einen DVI-D Signaleingang. Dein Problem ist also nur das du dir einen DVI-I Adapter besorgt hast, denn DVI-D(Digital) hat eben die von dir genannten Punkte nicht. Diese 4 Punkte um den schlitz dienen der Analogen Bildübertragung per DVI-A(Analog) und werden somit auch bei der Mischform zwischen Analog und Digital (DVI-I) benötigt. Deine Grafikkarte und dein Monitor unterstützen aber nur DVI-D, du benötigst daher einen geeigneten Adapter.


----------



## whisperous (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ist ja beinahe schon peinlich... Ja dort ist tatsächlich ein Eingang am Bildschirm...Habe mich da wohl ein wenig zu sehr von der Beratung in einem (man bedenke!!) Computerfachhandel überzeugen lassen, dass an dem Monitor keiner sei und auch erst garnicht nachgeschaut. 
Aber man lernt hoffentlich aus Fehlern.
Und zum Glück gibt es hier freundliche Mitglieder, die einen auf solch eine Idiotie hinweisen. 
Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2014)

Naja die meisten Leute in solchen Läden, haben auch nicht wirklich Ahnung.
Und wenn sie Ahnung haben, wollen sie dir trotzdem irgendwas verkaufen.


----------

